# Hitachi ED-X10 "no signal input" screen



## loudanov (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi!

I'm doing an artsy schoolproject and I'm in need of a screencapture/picture
of the Hitachi ED-X10 projector "no signal input" screen.
It's kind of a yellow triangle with warnings.

I hope somebody can help me with this!
thanks in advance,
you will make my day!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is an internally generated image, you cannot capture it directly. You will need to take a photo of it.


----------



## loudanov (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm aware of that fact,
a picture would do the trick...
do you know anybody with this device who would be so kind to help me?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It was not clear that you did not have the unit. What are you doing and why do you need this image? Have you looked at the user manual? It might be there.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

loudanov said:


> I'm aware of that fact,
> a picture would do the trick...
> do you know anybody with this device who would be so kind to help me?


That is not a home theater projector. It's not likely anyone in this forum would have such an item or know anyone with one. It's designed for the education market and is profoundly inferior to typical home theater models. Have you checked E-bay to see if an owner is selling one? Perhaps they would take the photo for you.


----------

